# Printing under Gentoo

## silvrhand

Cups?  LPRNG?

I'm so lost I don't even know where to begin, so if anyone has printing up and running on Gentoo could anyone give me a breakdown on how they did it and running what version of whatever printing stuff.

I don't have a lot of time to research all of them, and need printing pretty badly..

Thanks,

- John

----------

## abhishek

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml

 *Gentoo Documentatation wrote:*   

> 5.Printing
> 
> Simple printing -- PDQ 
> 
> For simple systems where you don't need samba support the PDQ printing system is nice and simple. 
> ...

 

----------

## silvrhand

Thanks!

----------

## timbo

Well I can't get printing to work.  Followed the very good notes on the Desktop page but it just won't print.  Cups is all set up for the correct printer the only thing I can see wrong is the /dev/lp0 is root.root and I can't change it even root can't pring. HHHHEEEELLLLPPPPP.....

Regards

Timbo

----------

